# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دقیقا چه تاریخی برم پیام نور بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلامی دوباره
این پست رو ویرایش کردم و دیگه پست جدید نساختم همینجا میگم
عزیزان الان وقت انتخاب رشتس
الان من میخوام پیام نور به رشته بدون کنکور برم
حتما باید مثل بقیه انتخاب رشته کنم یا میشه حضوری رفت دانشگاه اونجا توی ی رشته ثبت نام کرد ؟؟؟
دوستان روراست میگم
سیر تا پیاز ثبت نام توی پیام نور یه رشته بدون کنکو رو بهم بگیر مرسی..

----------


## M0b_1

مث دانشگاهای دیگست خب. 
آخرای شهریور ، وقتی جواب انتخاب رشته اومد میری واسه ثبت نام. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dr.ali

> سلام عزیزان
> من میخوام هر چه زودتر برم پیامنور رشته های بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم
> چه تاریخی برم؟
> سپاس


سلام
کنکور شرکت نکردید؟! اگه شرکت کرده باشید توی انتخاب رشته پیام نور رو انتخاب کنید فرقی با رشته های بدون کنکور نداره...
ثبت نام رشته های کنکور که خب همزمان با بقیه است...برای بدون کنکور از *اوایل دی* (فکر کنم) شروع میشه، یعنی پارسال که اینطوری بود...

----------


## Saeed735

بدون کنکور یه زمان خاصی داره اونطوری که من شنیدم...به هر حال برید از دانشگاه مد نظرتون بپرسید

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام عزیزان
> من میخوام هر چه زودتر برم پیامنور رشته های بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم
> چه تاریخی برم؟
> سپاس


اگه کنکور داده باشی که می تونی تو انتخاب رشته وارد بشی و یا زمان تکمیل ظرفیت که پارسال زودتر از دی این کارو انجام دادن

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام عزیزان
> من میخوام هر چه زودتر برم پیامنور رشته های بدون کنکور ثبت نام کنم
> چه تاریخی برم؟
> سپاس




سلام،  منم میخوام همینکارو انجام بدم رفتم دانشگاه پیام نور پرسیدم،اوایل مرداد ماه از طریق همون سایت سنجش اعلام میشه.از طریق سایت ثبت نام میکنین انتخاب رشته میکنین چند وقت منتظر میمونین جوابِ مثبت که اومد میرین دانشگاه برای انتخاب واحد و ثبت نام اصلی و مهر ماه هم دانشگاه :Yahoo (4): 
الان زوده.هروقت اعلام کردن خودم میام اینجا میگم خبر میدم به همه :Yahoo (4): 
اینطور که آقاهه برام توضیح داد گفت با انتخاب رشته سراسری تقریبا همزمان میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## کتی ملیح

*زمان ثبت نام بدون آزمون دانشگاه پیام نور*    	معاون آموزشی و تحصیلات تکمیلی دانشگاه پیام نور از آغاز ثبت نام متقاضیان  دوره کارشناسی بدون آزمون دانشگاه پیام نور در مرداد ماه خبر داد 


به گزارش اخبار پیام نور PnuNews.com  اصغر ابوالحسنی با اشاره به زمان ثبت نام متقاضیان دوره کارشناسی بدون  آزمون دانشگاه گفت: ثبت نام متقاضیان دوره های بدون آزمون و بر اساس سوابق  تحصیلی دانشگاه در مقطع کارشناسی، مطابق تقویم آموزشی سال تحصیلی ۹۵-۹۴ در  مردادماه و طریق  سایت سازمان سنجش به نشانی sanjesh.org انجام می شود. 
  	علاقه مندان به ثبت نام در پیام نور می توانند اطلاعات تکمیلی را از طریق سایت www.PnuNews.com  دنبال کنند 
  	لازم به ذکر است ممکن است سازمان سنجش همزمان با انتخاب رشته پذیرفته شدگان کنکور سراسری نیز ثبت نام بدون آزمون را انجام دهد

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

از همه ممنونم

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

up
عزیزان پست اول توجه کنید ویرایش کردم و لطفا راهنمایی ام کنید مرسی

----------


## Armaghan

متاسفانه اطلاعی در اینمورد ندارم .مطمئن ترین کار مراجعه به سایت دانشگاه پیام نور یا مراجعه حضوری به یکی از واحدهای نزدیک خودتون هست.ولی اگر میخواید بازم برای سراسری بخونید  بجای رشته های کارشناسی بنظرم بهتره یه رشته کاردانی رو بردارید که شهریه و کلاساش کمتر باشه و به هدف اصلیتون لطمه نزنه.

----------

